# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  Robot:: MultiCuber

## Airicist

Website - mindcuber.com

youtube.com/IAssemble

youtube.com/ARMflix

facebook.com/lego.mindcuber

twitter.com/DavidGilday

MindCuber's creator - David Gilday, Cambridge, United Kingdom




> By day a chip designer, by night a LEGO robot creator

----------


## Airicist

ARM Powered Android LEGO MultiCuber 777 

 Uploaded on Jul 8, 2010




> ARM Powered MultiCuber 777 solves V-CUBE 7 Featuring an Android Application on a DROID by MOTOROLA smartphone with a LEGO Mindstorms NXT Robot

----------


## Airicist

MindCub3r featuring LEGO® MINDSTORMS® EV3

 Published on Sep 1, 2013




> MindCub3r is a new LEGO® Rubik's Cube® solver that can be built from a single MINDSTORMS® EV3 set Item: 31313.
> 
> MindCub3r is more efficient than previous versions of MindCuber that were created with MINDSTORMS NXT. It is currently able to solve the Rubik's Cube puzzle in an average of about 24 moves in 1 min 50 secs.
> 
> This efficiency is enabled by the higher performance ARM9 processor and significantly greater 64MB RAM in the EV3 than the previous NXT. A new software algorithm was developed especially for the robot with a four-phase lookup-table driven algorithm requiring approximately 5MB RAM.
> 
> I'd like to thank many people who made this video possible including the LEGO MINDSTORMS team and members of the LEGO MINDSTORMS Community (you know who you are!).

----------


## Airicist

MultiCuber 999 at LEGO World 2014 

 Published on Feb 15, 2014




> MultiCuber 999 is the latest in a series of LEGO MINDSTORMS robots that can solve Rubik's Cube style puzzles that are larger than the regular 3x3x3 cube

----------


## Airicist

MulitCuber 999 Becomes the First Robot to Solve 9x9x9 Cube 

Published on Mar 15, 2014




> The largest Rubik's Cube solved by a robot, set with a 9x9x9 cube by a MultiCuber 999 robot based on a Samsung Galaxy S3 smartphone powered by a Samsung Exynos 4 Quad application processor. The number of solution possibilities ran to 278 digits and the robot recorded a time of 34 minutes 25.89 seconds.

----------


## Airicist

Mindcuber vs Mindcuber




> Mindcuber EV3 vs Mindcuber NXT

----------

